# April Car & Driver Letters



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

Has anyone seen the latest (April) edition of Car & Driver yet? The reader's letters section has a bunch of outraged responses to the couple months' ago GTO vs. Mustang comparo. You have to read 'em, some are a real kick.

Apparently C&D received something like 128 letters bashing their inflated and biased "Gotta have it" category as a way to justify the Mustang as a "10 Best" pick (that in comparison to something like 2 letters agreeing with the comparo outcome). Serves'em right! Being spineless will get you that, maybe they'll learn something from this and get back to being one of the more iconoclastic car mags . . . :cheers


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

C&D stated it was the largest and most disparite response that they had ever received - over 130 for the GTO and only 2 saying they did a good job choosing the Mustang.


----------



## supsan (Mar 2, 2005)

I read it, now I hope they will do another car shootout and include more cars like the BMW and see if they change ther minds!


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

I hope C&D forgets about the GTO just like everyone else, only so that I can remind them when ever I damn well please in my 05 goat. I bought it because of the 'sleeper' apeal, :cool I didn't buy it so everyone would look at me.


----------



## Douge (Mar 18, 2005)

That was some serious brow beating. C&D got it all wrong. I like Mustangs, they have their place, but from personal experience the GTO is a much more exceptional car even with the price difference. Got it have it factor :rofl: nice try guys.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

StocktonRaider said:


> I hope C&D forgets about the GTO just like everyone else, only so that I can remind them when ever I damn well please in my 05 goat. I bought it because of the 'sleeper' apeal, :cool I didn't buy it so everyone would look at me.


I agree Stockton. The appeal of this car is a nice shape but not one that screams "steal me" or "ticket me". I bought a 2005 Cyclone Gray because it seemed to be a nice stealthy color. I'm really impressed with the build quality. I looked at the mustang but the interior was typical Ford low rent. Thanks to all the magazines for lowering the price on our GTO's.


----------



## geerhed (Feb 25, 2005)

this article helps all who are looking to buy the GTO. Let C&D favor the mustang and please the exec's over there so they may get whatever kickbacks or fringe benefits the editors get.. and beleive me.. they do get them. And the GTO owners can sneak up on the stang and spank them on the track.. The mustang is a 300 hp bargain. But as the old saying goes.. there's no replacement for displacement..


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

Xman said:


> C&D stated it was the largest and most disparite response that they had ever received - over 130 for the GTO and only 2 saying they did a good job choosing the Mustang.



And if they'd chosen the GTO over the Mustang, they'd have received over 260 letters telling them they were smokin' dope and only 4 saying "Right on!"

Magazines don't get letters telling them the reader agrees with the magazine...they get letters only when the reader disagrees.  


Larry


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

code5coupe said:


> And if they'd chosen the GTO over the Mustang, they'd have received over 260 letters telling them they were smokin' dope and only 4 saying "Right on!"
> 
> Magazines don't get letters telling them the reader agrees with the magazine...they get letters only when the reader disagrees.
> 
> ...


I don't know what kinda dope your smoking, but it's a real bad trip. 

If you would have read the article you would be wondering who got paid off also. The Mustang and GTO were tied in the comfort and value catagory, mostly because of style, trunk space and the lower price for the Stang.
The real catagories that you judge a performance car by, powertrain, chassis and fun to drive, the GTO spanked the Stang. So they came up with a Gotta-Have-It-Factor that they used to pad the Stangs points. 

Bet you would have been pissed off if they would have done a comparison between the Vette and a PT Cruiser a few years back and came up with the gotta have it to justify a PT over a Vette.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

code5coupe said:


> And if they'd chosen the GTO over the Mustang, they'd have received over 260 letters telling them they were smokin' dope and only 4 saying "Right on!"
> 
> Magazines don't get letters telling them the reader agrees with the magazine...they get letters only when the reader disagrees.
> 
> ...


Did you actually READ the C/D article? Good grief. Hey Moe! Hey Larry!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Other peoples children........ :willy:


----------



## QS05GTO (May 9, 2005)

Who actually writes letters to magazines about a subjective review which mean about as much as the paper it's printed on? It's not just this review, but almost all subjective reviews in car mags. They are all worthless. When was the last time anyone's read a truly negative review on car built by a manufacturer with an advertising budget that runs into the hundreds of millions?


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

StocktonRaider said:


> I hope C&D forgets about the GTO just like everyone else, only so that I can remind them when ever I damn well please in my 05 goat. I bought it because of the 'sleeper' apeal, :cool I didn't buy it so everyone would look at me.


I also bought the car for the clean sporty look and not the flashy, gotta have it type. It is also cool that in the little over a year that they have been out I have seen only two, and one of them is mine!


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

toolman, :agree I just wish there were more m3's on the road!!


----------

